# New Obama slogan has long ties to Marxism, socialism



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

The Obama campaign apparently didn't look backwards into history when selecting its new campaign slogan, "Forward" - a word with a long and rich association with European Marxism.
Many Communist and radical publications and entities throughout the 19th and 20th centuries had the name "Forward!" or its foreign cognates. Wikipedia has an entire section called "Forward (generic name of socialist publications)."
"The name Forward carries a special meaning in socialist political terminology. It has been frequently used as a name for socialist, communist and other left-wing newspapers and publications," the online encyclopedia explains.
The slogan "Forward!" reflected the conviction of European Marxists and radicals that their movements reflected the march of history, which would move forward past capitalism and into socialism and communism.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/blog...obama-slogan-has-long-ties-marxism-socialism/


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

"Go anywhere but forward"....Last words of the lookout stationed in the tower of the Titanic the night it sank.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

With him it is more like "Backwards"


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

CJIS said:


> With him it is more like "Backwards"


Oh no, it's forward all right...forward into depression, socialism, and misery.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Oh no, it's forward all right...forward into depression, socialism, and misery.


Or just forward straight to hell.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Directed by Spike Lee. Where does he find the time between intimidating witnesses and promoting racism in modern day society?
Thank heavens that neither Obama, nor his campaign advisers are educated enough to have knowingly sent this underlying message


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Sounds about right for this administration:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Killjoy said:


> Sounds about right for this administration:


 What the hell is this? The design for the new MT Rushmore?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I know Democrats like a simple slogan such as "Hope" and now "Forward", but why don't we read the subtext to that?

"From each according to his ability, to each according to his need" That about wrap it up you mothergrabbing, Marxist-communist son of a bitch?


----------

